# Possible recall incoming for 1.8 TSI vehicles



## drivemethru (Jul 14, 2015)

Just saw this: http://www.goapr.com/tsp/3f4b0448-abe5-496d-9c9f-17108ccf2271.pdf

Updated 1:
This document says the defect only exists in vehicles manufactured before June 2015.

Update 2:
Potential list of affected VINs. You can also check to see if you have been affected here and here.

Best of luck!


----------



## uttadms31 (Oct 13, 2015)

Weird how this is only for the 2015's and 2016's. I have a 2014 which was the first year of this latest TSI and figured it would be included as well.


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

Recall only applies to 2015 and 2016. I verified by inputing my Vin and it indicated that I have a 2014 Passat but says there is no recall for my vehicle.:wave:


----------



## Jeff1983 (Oct 16, 2013)

It supposedly has something to do with a batch of the cams that was manufactured and singled out to a single time frame and build plant. I am not a fan of this design with the engine, it makes me wonder how durable the cams can possibly be in the long run with such a force on them all the time. I am already noticing many things with my 2014's driveability that are deteriorating. Ive had 3 instances in the past month where the car stumbles and bucks like it has a fuel issue or severe mis-fire and wont accelerate pass 2500 rpms for 10 seconds or so. The transmission shifts terrible yet the dealer says its normal(I need to get a second opinion on this).


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Literally 2 weeks ago a vw tech told me they were seeing a lot of 1.8t's with failed cam shafts. He said it's audi design, but they went with a different manufacturer and their using crappy materials. When the 1.8 gets a new camshaft, they get the audi manufactured camshaft! So, that's what will happen with the recall...cheap ass vw.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

They are not referring to the camshaft lobes that operates the valves. The camshaft lobes they are talking about are for the HPFP and vacuum pump.


----------



## SandCastle (Sep 10, 2013)

VW/Porsche Fahrer said:


> They are not referring to the camshaft lobes that operates the valves. The camshaft lobes they are talking about are for the HPFP and vacuum pump.


True, but this lobe is still mounted on the exhaust camshaft -- until it shears off! I wonder how much money VW "saved" with this cheap-ass design? It is one step away from the plastic camshafts used on lawnmower engines. I wonder what other short cuts VW took with this engine?


----------



## Chief Big Daddy (Mar 13, 2016)

*1.8 TSI Cam Recall*

Received a second recall notification from VWoA today advising to bring my 2015 Jetta 1.8 TSI in for an ECU flash. Wondering if this is an interim measure until they replace the cam.


----------



## danman132x (May 7, 2010)

Damn this is crap. I'm going to assume this ECU flash is going to decrease engine power/performance. There's no way this is a permanent fix. Great, on a new car. Parents just got this letter for their 2015 passat with the 1.8T which has about 6000 miles. I have a 2015 Jetta sport with the same engine also, pretty sure I'll get this letter soon.... 

I thought VW fixed their cam issues after the crappy design of the FSI ( which I had and had to replace the follower to be safe all the time) 

Makes me wonder what else is going to come up with this engine. If the cam needs replacing, that's not exactly a simple job and they can mess other stuff up in the process.

EDIT, just did the vin lookup and my jetta is not listed. The passat is.. so hopefully I dodged this bullet. Still, the camshaft might be a bad design if what is mentioned above is true, about the constant forces on it.


----------



## veedubmisc (Jul 13, 2013)

Received the notice on 03/16/2016. I did the 23R1 recall today.

No difference in performance. 
Neuspeed Power Module did not get affected. Just left it in during service.

Jetta 1.8T Sport 2015. Bought on June 2015.


----------



## dgonc861 (Sep 13, 2015)

I just had this recall done on my 1.8 sport. I had the APR Stage 1 removed JIK. When I went to have it put back on I was advised that APR did not yet have a tune for the new ECU code (recall changed the version).

Back to slow...


----------



## Mercfh (Apr 3, 2014)

Im confused at how a Software Update fixes this?

Also...are they going to actually replace the physical camshafts ever on the affected vehicles? or is that still unknown? Have new cars gotten this fix? (It was just a bad batch correct?)


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

Mercfh said:


> Im confused at how a Software Update fixes this?
> 
> Also...are they going to actually replace the physical camshafts ever on the affected vehicles? or is that still unknown? Have new cars gotten this fix? (It was just a bad batch correct?)


As I understand it, the software fix alters the fuel system pressure reducing load on the cam lobe. It doesn't sound like VW will be replacing any cams, unless they actually fail under warranty. The fix wasn't really needed for 2016 cars, as there were only about 15 units affected.

There is another thread on the Passat forum about this issue. Word on the street was, IIRC, the cam lobes usually failed within 5k miles. If you were beyond that, chances were good your cam would be ok. Most owners of the affected cars were getting the software update anyway.


----------



## Mercfh (Apr 3, 2014)

jcme0557 said:


> As I understand it, the software fix alters the fuel system pressure reducing load on the cam lobe. It doesn't sound like VW will be replacing any cams, unless they actually fail under warranty. The fix wasn't really needed for 2016 cars, as there were only about 15 units affected.
> 
> There is another thread on the Passat forum about this issue. Word on the street was, IIRC, the cam lobes usually failed within 5k miles. If you were beyond that, chances were good your cam would be ok. Most owners of the affected cars were getting the software update anyway.


Ah thats good to know, thanks!


----------



## TSI-DRIVER (Jan 18, 2015)

Have you guys noticed any difference in shifts after the dealer updated the software? Sometimes I will go for a downshift and it will go up to 2k rpms and drop down to a higher gear and sluggishly go unless I press harder. It also feels a little less responsive. I too was told that Apr did not have my ecu code yet and they said they had tuned the new 1.8t. but this was after my software update.


----------



## Miky357 (May 12, 2014)

You got to be kidding me i literally just got a new tsi because my old car had so many issues from factory. Did any of you guys get the comprehensive coverage? I payed for the waranty because on my gti I had my motor mounts shot at 120 000 km. Pcv issues. Serious oil consumption issues. The engine cover had a hole in it on the bottom and the firewall got sucked into my filter. Carbon build up and missfires. Cam follower failiure, new camshaft and fuel pump. Streched out timming chain, worn out cam adjuster. Clogged pickup tube. The only thing i was very happy with was that I put 284k on the car and i never changed the clutch. I just hope this tsi doesent have any issues. 🙈💸


----------



## Bugg'd (Apr 20, 2016)

It would be good to learn if the post-flash scenario affects driveability of the affected cars. Please share any seat-of-the-pants data. My neighbor is in the market for a nice red used 2015 Jetta that is on the recall list, but hasn't been taken in yet. Thx.


----------

